# Fear less live more



## Tess54

Ciao!

I would very much appreciate someone translating this phrase for me:
Fear less, live more.


Thank you in advance!
tess


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao,
my attempt:

"Vĕrēre minime, [ut cum] maxime vīvĕ!"


----------



## radagasty

> "Vĕrēre minime, [ut cum] maxime vīvĕ!" 

To me, _vereor_ suggests a fear born of awe. I would have gone for _metuo (_or _timeo_) myself.


----------



## rainbowizard

radagasty said:


> > "Vĕrēre minime, [ut cum] maxime vīvĕ!"
> 
> To me, _vereor_ suggests a fear born of awe. I would have gone for _metuo (_or _timeo_) myself.


 
Well... that's true indeed.
I chose "vereor" just for an euphonic reason and because _vĕr__ēri_ is somehow comparable to _vīvĕre _


----------



## Tess54

Thank you both.  I need to suggest fear, not awe, so how is
timeo minime, maxime vive......?  Do I need the bracketed (ut cum)?
Waiting for enlightenment, 
gratefully,
tess


----------



## Lamb67

Timeamus minime, vivamus mzxime( Let's fear less , live more)


----------



## rainbowizard

Lamb67 said:


> Timeamus minime, vivamus maxime( Let's fear less , live more)


 
or with the imperative:
2nd singular:
tĭme minime, vīvĕ maxime
or 2nd plural
tĭmēte minime, vīvĭte maxime

"Ut cum" is not necessary... it would sound like "and live _as much as you could"_


----------



## Tess54

Thank you!  time minime, vive maxime it shall be.

tess


----------

